# JNLP startet nicht !!?!!  (je nach PC)



## v.botz (11. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich starte ein Programm per jnlp-Datei.

Auf meinem PC funktioniert das auch, 
z.B. per 
- Rechtsklick und launch
- doppelklick auf die jnlp
- DOS-Console:  javaws name.jnlp

Jetzt haben wir neue PC`S bekommen die per Softwareverteilung installiert wurden.
Hier gibt es folgendes Phänomen:
- auf alles obigen arten startet die Anwendung nicht mehr (also überhaupt nicht) !!!
- wenn ich in die console javaws name.jnlp eingebe passiert einfach gar nix...
- wenn ich in der console nur javaws eingebe startet zumindest die java-gui...

Laut online-test ist bei allen browsern java-webstart installiert....
Java-Version:  1.5.0_17  (bei allen gleich)

Wo könnte das dran hängen ?
Was kann ich noch testen?
Könnte das was mit Berechtigungen zu tun haben ? 
Aber selbst als Systemadministrator ändert sich nix !

Hatt da jemand noch ne idee zu ??
Ich denke die jnlp zu posten bringt nix - weiß ja das die funktioniert....

DANK EUCH   v.botz


----------



## tuxedo (12. Nov 2009)

In den Java-Einstellungen kann man irgendwo unter Erweitert einstellen dass er jedesmal eine Console mit aufmacht. Darin solltest du beim starten der Anwendung noch etwas mehr Logoutput sehen der dir bei der Fehlersuche hilft.

- Alex


----------

